# Im a man addicted to knitting Alice Starmore



## WXY (Jul 15, 2019)

Hi everyone. Im a 56 year young man that is addicted to knitting Alice Starmore Fishermans sweaters. I have knit many for other people but just recently adapted a pattern to fit myself in size 3XLT.


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

beautiful knitting - as EZ would say: knit on


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

sure is a lovely work of cables. Welcome from Ontario, Canada


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

Well done. Beautiful. Welcome


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

That is beautifully done; amazing!


----------



## Rucia (Mar 4, 2015)

WOW..... its just beautiful.


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

Beautiful work. I especially like the second one. Very neat.
I bet everyone wants you to knit them one!
Cheers
Moisey


----------



## Mila Novic (May 21, 2019)

WXY said:


> Hi everyone. Im a 56 year young man that is addicted to knitting Alice Starmore Fishermans sweaters. I have knit many for other people but just recently adapted a pattern to fit myself in size 3XLT.


Your work delights.


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

Beautiful knitting, welcome!


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

Welcome from California. Your knitting is beautiful.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Connecticut! Your sweater is just beautiful--I'm so jealous! I knitted one for my oldest son several years ago, but that's the only one I've ever made. But you've inspired me to try again!!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Welcome from Minnesota! Your work is beautiful...


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow! It is beautiful.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Welcome from the UK. :sm11:


----------



## YNotCrochet (Jun 11, 2017)

It looks like you have definitely found your calling. They are beautiful. Welcome to KP from Virginia.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Keep on keeping on. I’ve done those and I admire your work.


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

It's beautiful! Great job!


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, what beautiful work; welcome from NE Wisconsin!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Welcome to KP. That sweater is gorgeous. Beautiful stitching.


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Hello and Welcome.

Beautiful work. ????????


----------



## grannyfly81 (Feb 9, 2019)

Beautiful and Welcome from Maryland


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

These are awesome sweaters!!! Glad you made one for yourself :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: . I just might have to make one of hers as I really like how they turn out - you knit her patterns so well!


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful sweater. Welcome from the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful work, we have several lovely gents on this site.
Welcome from UK.


----------



## UteWhite1128 (Dec 2, 2014)

You and your work are absolutely impressive. Where did you learn such skills? The sweater is fantastic! I am impressed and that is an understatement.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome. Sweater deserves a WOW!


----------



## WXY (Jul 15, 2019)

UteWhite1128 said:


> You and your work are absolutely impressive. Where did you learn such skills? The sweater is fantastic! I am impressed and that is an understatement.


Thank you for the kind words. I learned to knit from a woman in Lusaka Zambia Africa when I was about 11 years old. I knit dish-clothes and scarfs until I was in my 40s and finally decided to try a sweater. It's been my passion ever since.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Beautiful work! I have an Alice Starmore book, but haven’t knitted anything from it yet. Maybe I’ll be inspired to knit my son with autism a cabled sweater. He’ll love all the texture, and now that he’s 20, I think he’s finally stopped growing.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Handsome sweaters! (I'm just a little envious.)


----------



## gardenlady4012 (Oct 18, 2014)

Welcome aboard! Your sweaters are very handsome.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello & welcome to KP from So. California. 
Alice Starmore's sweater designs are truly exquisite. You definitely do her patterns justice. Your knitting is perfect & quite impressive! Looking forward to seeing more of your sweaters.


----------



## barbarab (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sunnydae (Jun 5, 2019)

Beautiful work cables are great


----------



## fancythatfancythis (Mar 28, 2017)

Welcome to KP from Nashua, NH. Your knitting talent is enviable!


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

Welcome from the UK.
Your work is lovely


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful work! Welcome from South Florida.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful sweaters!


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Welcome from Ontario, Canada. Your sweaters are beautiful, well done!


----------



## jan.y (Apr 15, 2011)

They are amazing, and welcome from Sunderland in uk


----------



## knittedfool (Mar 31, 2017)

This is beautiful . Welcome from New Hampshire


----------



## Lighthousegal (Jan 5, 2016)

The sweater is beautiful. I have only challenged myself to knitting one sweater. Admire you and others do so many sweaters.


----------



## mabougirl (Jan 16, 2017)

Welcome from Atlantic Canada. Wonderful knitting !


----------



## Busy Natalie (Nov 24, 2016)

Just beautiful. Three cheers for the gentlemen who knit or crochet. And a very warm welcome for Venice FL.


----------



## PatK27 (Oct 13, 2016)

Welcome from New Hampshire. Beautiful knitting


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

Welcome. Your knitting is wonderful


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

You do beautiful work. Welcome to KP from central Florida.


----------



## mcmanusp (Jan 11, 2016)

Oh my goodness! That sweater is gorgeous! You do beautiful work!


----------



## CynthiaSimons (Jun 12, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Granny KK (Feb 21, 2016)

Beautiful work! Welcome from North Central Texas. Karen


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

Beautiful ,welcome from West Yorkshire UK


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Your sweaters are beautiful! 
Welcome from New Jersey.


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

Great work.????
Welcome from Minnesota.


----------



## Igor'sJoy (Apr 5, 2017)

Beautiful sweaters! Welcome from Central Pennsylvania! Wish I could get my husband interested in knitting.


----------



## tortie (Dec 23, 2016)

Beautiful knitting. ????


----------



## Colour wheel (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello and welcome to KP.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Amazing knits! I love knitting her patterns too, have 2 of her books.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

You certainly know what you are doing! Your sweaters are beautiful. Keep showing us what you knit. Welcome from Virginia!


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

Welcome. Your sweater is wonderful!


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Your work is beautiful! Welcome from Colorado.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Welcome to KP, from Perth, Western Australia. Beautiful work, thanks for sharing. I look forward to seeing more of your work. ????


----------



## Susan P (Jan 16, 2016)

Any time you run out of friends to knit for, please feel free to get in touch with me 

Beautiful sweaters, just beautiful!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful ????


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Welcome to KP from southeast Michigan. Your knitting is great and that sweater is marvelous! I will have to check out this designer.


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

WXY said:


> Hi everyone. Im a 56 year young man that is addicted to knitting Alice Starmore Fishermans sweaters. I have knit many for other people but just recently adapted a pattern to fit myself in size 3XLT.


????????Hello, welcome to KP.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous sweater! Welcome to KP.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Welcome.
Your sweaters are gorgeous. And very well knit. Nice stitch definition. 
We have several talented gents on KP. You are among some of the best knitters in the world.
Just hang around and you will meet them.
Nice to have you with us. I am sure we will learn a lot from you.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## 56170 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi neighbor,
Welcome from NM. Your sweater is beautiful.!


----------



## GranMaLin (Jan 28, 2018)

Hello and welcome to KP from Tennessee


----------



## njscookie (Mar 24, 2012)

A hearty welcome from Virginia, glad to meet you, your sweaters are very good looking and thanks for sharing!


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Good job!


----------



## steph61 (Jun 17, 2016)

Welcome and your sweater is gorgeous.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Oh gosh, I wish I had your talent. Beautiful work, well done. Welcome from Australia. Jen.


----------



## jeannesmom (May 27, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

Welcome to KP!


----------



## LovesK2P2 (Oct 12, 2016)

Welcome from New Jersey - wow these are beautiful and so much detail - excellent knitting skills.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

G'day and welcome from Sydney NSW Australia, I love your jumpers. I too like knitting Aran patterns.


----------



## sjsann (Apr 2, 2013)

Welcome from NW Ohio. You did a great job.


----------



## Friday'schild (Jul 5, 2016)

Welcome to KP. This looks like the perfect place for you to be! Your sweaters are LOVELY!!!! No one in my family is a fan of wearing sweaters, and I'm not sure I want to spend that much time knitting one for someone else...so...I don't knit them. I do enjoy knitting booties and give them as gifts sometimes. Again...welcome to our group! Make yourself at home!


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Beautiful work :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: 
Welcome from New Jersey


----------



## Susanwise (Jan 14, 2012)

Your sweater is fabulous.


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

WOW!! Those are just gorgeous! 
Welcome from Ocala Florida ????????‍♀


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

Gorgeous sweaters! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow! That's beautiful.


----------



## knituladay (Apr 26, 2019)

Wonderful . Very nice work. Personally, I love A.S.'s fair isle pullovers.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, that is a show stopper.


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

Welcome from Ontario, Canada. Beautiful work!!!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Welcome to KP. Your sweaters are fantastic!


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

That is beautiful!!


----------



## Feigy (Apr 26, 2014)

Your knitting is very special. Your friends must be delighted to get one of those!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Very nice work. Haven't tried her patterns yet, but they're on the list. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Susie2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

Wow that is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

Sending you a warm welcome. Your sweaters are beautiful!


----------



## jansews (Jan 27, 2015)

Hello and welcome from Colorado. Beautiful knitting.


----------



## amarasharon (Sep 26, 2012)

Your work looks like Heirloom quality! Beautiful! Alice Starmore would be proud.


----------



## Carolyn Mongeon (Jul 1, 2012)

Beautiful textures. Welcome!


----------



## Nancy Deak (May 5, 2014)

Beautiful work.


----------



## hadley (Jun 26, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

These are fantastic....Love Alice Starmore


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

You have my TOTAL admiration! I think that Alice Starmore sweaters are incredible, but they look awfully difficult. I've never tried making one.

Hazel


----------



## Victor_ (Mar 6, 2014)

WOW! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## sue4235 (Jun 9, 2014)

Beautiful xx


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Beautiful sweater!


----------



## LJPZ (Apr 12, 2017)

Welcome to KP. Those are beautiful sweaters!!!


----------



## shad88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Those are beautiful sweaters! Very beautifully knitted.
who would not want one?
Welcome from Nova Scotia, Canada.


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

Welcome from Washington. Your sweaters are beautiful.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

WOW! I am impressed!!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Beautiful sweaters!


----------



## glojax (Mar 27, 2011)

Beautiful, good job & welcome to KP!


----------



## quatrefoilknits (Apr 12, 2016)

WXY said:


> Hi everyone. Im a 56 year young man that is addicted to knitting Alice Starmore Fishermans sweaters. I have knit many for other people but just recently adapted a pattern to fit myself in size 3XLT.


 Your sweater is gorgeous, flawless, fabulous, super, and wonderful! I like it. :sm11: Thanks for sharing.

Is there any opportunity to enter it in an exhibit, show, contest, or competition? 
That handsome sweater needs to be seen!
Of course, people will see it when you wear it, too.
:sm11:


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Your knitting is wonderful!


----------



## Sherriea (Mar 18, 2011)

Welcome! Beautiful sweaters


----------



## d55n (Jun 13, 2018)

Beautiful knitting and welcome from North Carolina!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

well done beautiful work


----------



## migrammy (Feb 26, 2012)

welcome and the sweaters are very nice


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Wonderful knitting.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

~~ it is a very handsome and welcome to KP


----------



## nuts about knitting (Jul 14, 2012)

All I can say is "WOW and welcome to the forum".


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Your work is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

wow, well done. Welcome from Wisconsin


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

Beautiful sweaters. And to finally make one for yourself, cool!! Good for you!!


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

You sure found your niche. Beautiful, beautiful knitting. I am glad you found us. Hope you enjoy it here. I look forward to seeing more of your outstanding work.


----------



## Babslovesknitting (Dec 31, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Babslovesknitting (Dec 31, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

WXY said:


> Hi everyone. Im a 56 year young man that is addicted to knitting Alice Starmore Fishermans sweaters. I have knit many for other people but just recently adapted a pattern to fit myself in size 3XLT.


Welcome from Aldergrove, BC...your knitting is very impressive..Glad that you've finally knitted one for yourself...


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Super!


----------



## pstarr (Feb 24, 2011)

Beautiful knitting! Hello from Massachusetts!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

*Hello and welcome.*

Gorgeous Guernsey! I like to design those also. Working on one for hubby now.


----------



## grannybell (Mar 12, 2013)

Your work is beautiful.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Welcome from cold Adelaide, South Australia! What a lovely knitter you are. Hope you enjoy this site where there are lovely people who share your passion - who knows you may learn something new like I did from very experienced people here. Thank you for showing us your beautiful jumpers.

Leanna x


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Stunning sweater and so well done. Welcome to KP from NYC!


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Strickliesel61 (Dec 28, 2014)

Nice work!
Welcome from No. Cal.'s wine country


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, from Connecticut! GORGEOUS sweater!! :sm11:


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Well done!!!!!


----------



## ChristineM (Oct 1, 2012)

Beautiful work! Hello and welcome from Adelaide South Australia


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

Beautiful knitting!


----------



## WXY (Jul 15, 2019)

Thank you all for your kind words of praise. They have given me new inspiration and enthusiasm for my next project.


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Stunning


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome to KP from California.
Your talent is a very great addition to our forum.
Just keep the pictures of your fantastic work coming.


----------



## circak (Sep 16, 2014)

You do a terrific job !! I taught my husband to knit and now he is better than I am.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Welcome to KP! Your knitting is absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Welcome to KP from Australia


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Welcome to KP from Australia


----------



## Chris Michigan knitter (Jul 29, 2018)

Welcome from Michigan.


----------



## knitting fool (Nov 27, 2011)

Very nice and welcome.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

And your addiction is beautiful and safe. lol Unless you break the bank with yarn buying.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Welcome from another Arizonan. Beautiful work.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

WXY said:


> Hi everyone. Im a 56 year young man that is addicted to knitting Alice Starmore Fishermans sweaters. I have knit many for other people but just recently adapted a pattern to fit myself in size 3XLT.


Your sweaters are awesome, what beautiful knitting...you should go into business...


----------



## circak (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi WXY. I appreciate your post. Was adapting to the 3XL difficult ? How might I do that ? Thank you so much.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

They are lovely! Welcome to KP!


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from London, England.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello and welcome to KP.


----------

